# Solar energy



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

I just bought four of these MPPT solar charge controllers for $130 ea shipped to the door. I have had four of these in operation for over a year now with no problems at all. The controller has a large heavy heat sink and the circuit board is coated for moisture protection. The display is backlit LCD and works well but quality is less than perfect. Excellent bang for the buck. Here is a link if anyone is interested. http://www.ebay.com/itm/20A-MPPT-So...160871029923?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Interesting!

I am often wary of non-name-brand electronics. 
Some has worked for years, 

some mere hours


----------

